# Salary offer for senior lecturer (Government)



## is the grass greener (May 25, 2016)

Hi All,

my family and I are looking for some advice regarding the below package.

1: is it ok
2: will it provide us with a sustainable future in Abu Dhabi
3: It says Initial offer, is there room for negotiation.

15,404 p/m basic salary
13,000 p/m accommodation allowance
Medical cover for wife, child and I
40,000 schools allowance p/a
42 days a/l
20,0000 relocation allowance
end of service benefit 1week p/year

any advice would be welcome.. its a huge decision.

regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Salary is quite low (normally should be in 25-30,000 per month range)
School allowance won't cover best English curriculum schools - they are around 80,000 per year.
Accomodation allowance is OK - but remember rents here are paid annually, up front.
Rest is fairly standard.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## is the grass greener (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. On the top it said initial offer, so do you think there is room for negotiation.
regards


----------



## is the grass greener (May 25, 2016)

so when they say 13000 housing allowance p/m.. does that mean you have to pay yourself and claim back the money. How does this work.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

is the grass greener said:


> so when they say 13000 housing allowance p/m.. does that mean you have to pay yourself and claim back the money. How does this work.


Hi,
Some companies will pay your 12 months rental contract and you never see that 13,000 per month as it is paying for your rent.
Others will pay 13,000 every month with you salary and you are on your own (you may have to take a bank loan for the rent and repay the loan when you receive your allowance. 
Others will pay your rental contract but if it is less the you receive the monthly rent difference with your monthly salary.
There are other permutations possible, so you need to ask.
Salary seems too low for a senior position. School fee allowances need to be 50,000 or above per child.


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

I think the offer is good but offers are always open to negotiate for a bit more - check this site for salary info... Google "PayScale UA" (I'm unable to post URL's)

I'm finding that day to day expenditure like groceries and petrol are really cheap here and its something to bear in mind that you'll get more bang for your dirham/salary.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

It's a decent offer at this time I would say - school fees fine for 1 child or if it's a per child allowance, there are pretty good Aldar and Gems schools with fees from 25-45k per year (depending child's age).

Check the rent procedure as others have mentioned, and I think end of service by law is 1 month salary per year of service, although that is based on the basic salary mentioned on your contract (not necessarily as per your offer).

Good luck


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Racing_Goats said:


> I think end of service by law is 1 month salary per year of service, although that is based on the basic salary mentioned on your contract (not necessarily as per your offer).


 End of service benefit is 21 days basic pay. 
However, if the employee resigns after year 1 up to year 3 its 7 days (one third of 21), and 3-5 is 14 days per year of completed service.


----------

